# Flock block



## DansChickens

Flock block I bought from tractor supply my chickens love it thought I'd try it has anyone used this before?


----------



## Sundancers

Nope ... but my son works for Southern States ... lol

Tell me about it.


----------



## DansChickens

Well it's kinda like a salt block except for chicken it's full of calcium and stuff helps them lay eggs they just eat on it and eat on it I set it in there and they went to town haha it takes them a few weeks for them to eat it I beat on it with a hammer to get the started and they have Been eatin the corners and sides pretty cool


----------



## Sundancers

Neat ... I do get a sheep and cow block but have never seen the flock block ...


----------



## cogburn

I've seen them at Atwoods & TSC. Never bought one.. Just didn't know if they'd eat it.. But I think I will get one next time.. Thanks !


----------



## Sundancers

I will ask my son if they have one ...


----------



## adorson

I got one only once! I bought it, brought it home and was so proud of myself, thinking the chickens are going to love it! But no, as soon as I put it in the coop, the ones inside started screaming like I put an alien in there. Then they warned the others outside to not come in because of the alien in the coop! I left it for about a week and they never touched it so I then took it outside and the wild birds loved it!


----------



## Energyvet

How sad. Sounds like a great product.


----------



## ThreeJ

Looks good, I am going to have to try one. Maybe it will keep them back by the barn.


----------



## Sundancers

I ask my son ... they have one but a little differnt. 

But will give it a try ... thanks, for posting ...


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I just had a conversation with some ladies while shopping in the chicken section of feed store about these. One buys them for her birds in the winter, gives them something different to do. Our winter is getting ready to hit, and we will have snow till April or may. I haven't ever bought one, but I probably will, just to give them something other than each other to peck on.


----------



## oakwood

Wish they were sold in the UK.


----------



## DansChickens

I looked out the window when I woke up they were back there going town again I just hope they don't over eat


----------



## Energyvet

Look on Amazon. I saw them posted at 4-5 websites there just yesterday. Made by Purina/landolakes.


----------



## Roslyn

I make a chicken cake with oats, yogurt and eggs for the chickens. I plop out pieces and they gobble it up! I usually do it near the molt for the extra protein or when I'm over-run with eggs. I make it in a huge 12x18 sheet cake pan and mix 18 eggs, a quart of plain natural yogurt and about 8 to 10 cups of whole rolled oats, then bake at 350 until it's firm, around 40-45 minutes. Cool and feed. A half recipe would fit in a 9x13 cake pan, probably bake 35-40 min.

I sometimes add flax seed or kelp meal if I have extra on hand.


----------



## MatthewBK

That sounds like a very interesting idea! My hens are always so reluctant to eat any of the minerals I give them, maybe this will help them out. 
I have never seen these before, I'll have to check tractor supply next time I go in.


----------



## annlouise

oakwood said:


> Wish they were sold in the UK.


Pets at home do a small one that you hang up in the run my 4 went crazy for it


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Bought the girls their first flock block today. They weren't sure what to think of it at first. They did figure it out and seem to enjoy it. It should keep them busy for a bit.


----------



## Janey

Can you get them in Canada (British Columbia)???????


----------



## ethel

Looks like a good idea. Are they expensive?


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I don't know if you can get them in Canada or not. I wish I saved the wrapper so I could tell you what brand it was. I got it for $20. Things are always more expensive here in Alaska. We will see how long it lasts to see if it is worth the price. You can probably google it and see if you can find them.


----------



## Sandy

I bought one last winter and my flock loved it so much it only lasted about 4-5 days and I only had 8 chickens at the time!  They neglected their usual food until it was gone! Too costly for me to buy weekly.


----------



## NanaKim

My hens love it, but I only put it in the coop in the winter time when they don't get as much outdoor time. Keeps them busy so they don't start pecking on each other.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

NanaKim said:


> My hens love it, but I only put it in the coop in the winter time when they don't get as much outdoor time. Keeps them busy so they don't start pecking on each other.


That was my thought, give them something to do.


----------



## SCYankees

I'm going to get one of these. Looks like it will keep them busy and entertained.


----------



## Treehouse

*Boredom?*

New at all this.I have a gorgeous RIR rooster , a young hen and a maybe hen? My coop is 2x4 above a 5x4 run on wheels. Our dogs haven't learn respect yet, so nobody is running loose. Rooster attacks others . Should I separate them? Put something in there to amuse him? Let nature take its course?


----------



## combsrus

sounds awesome! i can't wait to get one for our dear little flock

elizabeth


----------



## Sandy

mary said:


> New at all this.I have a gorgeous RIR rooster , a young hen and a maybe hen? My coop is 2x4 above a 5x4 run on wheels. Our dogs haven't learn respect yet, so nobody is running loose. Rooster attacks others . Should I separate them? Put something in there to amuse him? Let nature take its course?


What do you mean "attacks others"  Are you talking about the other 2 chickens or people? How old are they? If the other is a hen maybe he is just doing his business! lol If there is an age difference, maybe just a pecking order thing, and if the "maybe" is a rooster you will have to separate them due to the fact that there is only one hen, they will fight for her! Good luck and post pics of the coop and chickens!


----------



## Treehouse

Week three. A beautiful hawk got my little red hen. So sad.
Now chickens will not run free unless I am right there in the garden with them.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

mary said:


> Week three. A beautiful hawk got my little red hen. So sad.
> Now chickens will not run free unless I am right there in the garden with them.


Oh, so sorry fog your loss.


----------



## Bird_slave

mary said:


> Week three. A beautiful hawk got my little red hen. So sad.
> Now chickens will not run free unless I am right there in the garden with them.


 So sorry for your loss.

As for the flock block, I make my own at home. Less expensive and you can include individual high-quality ingredients of your own choosing, leaving out unnecessary chemicals and preservatives.


----------



## BootedBantam

I would love some homemade recipes. I tried it with lard, peanutbutter, eggs, flaxseed, and assortment of seeds. Buttered the pan and then cooked it on 200 for an hour then 350 for an hour. I then left it out to harden. I can't get it out of the pan LOL...I put it in the fridge to see if it would harden more.


----------



## Bird_slave

Grease the baking dish, with either Pam or Crisco.

3 cups finely ground corn (scratch)
1 1/2 cup wild bird seed, millet, and/or some black oil sunflower seeds (BOSS)
1 cup of oatmeal - as a binder. Some folks use bread as a binder, but keep in mind that white bread is basically junk; for both humans and birds. 
Enough water to moisten the mixture, but not make it soupy. Here you have to experiment. If it doesn't harden enough, try using beaten egg.
Packed firmly into a greased shallow baking dish
Baked at 350 degrees for 1 1/2 hours until the edges were brown. Cool to harden.


----------



## BootedBantam

I forgot oatmeal....I had it on counter just forgot to add it lol ...kinda chewy. But they seem to love it. .


----------



## BootedBantam

Here is what it turned out to look like


----------



## Bird_slave

BootedBantam said:


> Here is what it turned out to look like


 Looks good to me. I know the commercially produced ones are harder, but there's no telling what the feed producers use to create that hardness.


----------



## Keith

We had to leave for a week and our feeder holds roughly under a week of food so I bought a flock block.

So far the chickens have not touched the thing. Should I break it up some?


----------



## Berta

I buy a flock block when I integrate my baby chicks with the older ones. It keeps them pecking on the block and not the new guys running around. They are usually about $12 at TSC, but when they close to their expiration date TSC marks them down to $5 and I buy out what they have left in stock. I have a large growing flock and one block will usually last 3 days.


----------



## Bird_slave

Keith said:


> We had to leave for a week and our feeder holds roughly under a week of food so I bought a flock block.
> 
> So far the chickens have not touched the thing. Should I break it up some?


Break it up OR put something they do like to eat on top of it - corn or even bread. They'll start pecking and (hopefully) discover that what's underneath tastes good too.


----------



## lbcoats

I put a Flock Block inside my coop every winter, we live in southern Michigan and it gets really cold in winter so I sometimes have to lock the hens inside with heat lamps for several days at a time, the Flock Block seems to help keep them from fighting so much from being cooped up (pun intended!) But the only drawback is that they eat so much of it they dont eat the layer with the calcium in it and the eggs have thinner shells. I do compensate by putting a dish of oyster shell inside the coop also, it helps some. Hope this helps!


----------

